# oddio...lo dice pure alberoni (temo sia un deterrente )



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

La fedeltà non è un dovere ma rende l'amore completo





Un tempo valeva la doppia morale, l'uomo pretendeva la fedeltà ma lui non era tenuto ad essere fedele. Oggi maschi e femmine sono sullo stesso piano. Dalle lettere che ricevo vedo che numerose donne sposate hanno un amante infedele e a cui sono infedeli, al punto che mi viene voglia di dire loro: «Ma perché non provate di nuovo con vostro marito, ripartendo da capo, cercando di amarvi davvero, con un vero erotismo e con una vera fedeltà?» Molti credono che sentimenti come l'esclusività, la fedeltà e la gelosia appartengano al passato, rappresentino una debolezza di cui nel mondo moderno si deve fare a meno. Per cui, anche se ami e sei riamato, ogni tanto puoi fare sesso con un altro e non succede niente, il vostro amore, la vostra relazione non ne viene alterata. Ma non è vero. Quando non c'è un amore puoi fare come vuoi, ma se sei innamorato devi stare attento perché l'amore è come un’opera d'arte, come una sinfonia in cui non puoi mettere dentro degli altri suoni a casaccio senza deformarla e distruggerla. E' poi un errore considerare la fedeltà solo un dovere. Nel grande amore essa non nasce dal dovere ma dal piacere. 

Lo esprime con grande chiarezza questa donna quando scrive «Non andrò mai con un altro perché non voglio sciupare, inquinare le stupende sensazioni che provo con te. Basterebbe un contatto per intossicare irreparabilmente la loro purezza. Come una goccia di veleno inquina un'ampolla di acqua purissima, come mangiare la mela dell'albero maledetto nel paradiso terreste. La fedeltà ci concentra totalmente sul nostro amato, intensifica il nostro desiderio per lui e ci rende la vita divina. Questo vale anche per te. Se tu andassi con un'altra donna perderesti la strada che riconduce all'incantesimo che abbiamo raggiunto insieme». Nella passione amorosa la fedeltà viene desiderata perché rende l'amore completo. Chi si lascia tentare non potrà più ritrovare la totalità perduta perché una parte della sua anima sarà sempre lontana. E vorrei concludere questa mia dichiarazione eretica dicendo che non è nemmeno vero che il piacere massimo si ottiene cambiando continuamente partner. E’ una vecchia concezione maschilista di cui oggi si sono convinte anche numerose donne. Ma è falsa. Per raggiungere la pienezza del piacere occorre tempo, devi conoscere a fondo la persona che ami, accettare di amarla senza paura, senza orgoglio, senza tabù, senza mentire e cercare l'intimità totale, il piacere totale , l'abbandono totale
di Francesco Alberoni
*08 marzo 2010*


----------

